# Issue launching Mosquito from Ramblin trailer



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Is that at all ramps, or just a certain one?

While I understand why some people dry launch, it isn't for me - I find it to be a pain. I go to the top of the tires. I don't trust hubs anyways and get them repacked every other year, or replace the hub.

It may just be the depth of how you are trying to launch and the ramp. Try putting the trailer deeper - the boat will float sooner, the trailer will be lower, so you should clear without hitting that part.


----------



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

If you are dry launching backing to the bearing cover might be too deep. My mosquito will slide off with just the bottom of the tires in the water. The only thing the boat contacts while sliding on and off is the roller at the bottom of the trailer. 

I'm pretty sure I have the previous axle (I think Dexter?) when Ramlin wasn't making their own. mine is not straight across like that. That might be making a difference as well.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

probably too deep


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Small buoyant boat. Sounds like you’re in just the wrong spot. Either need to back in deeper or a little shallower so the boat spends more time on the bunks.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

I don’t see an issue with adding a roller, but what about raising the bunks a little bit. Or like others mentioned, back in a little deeper.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was born a ramblin’ man!


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

If the bow rubs on the trailer on the way off you have backed in to deep. I have a ramlin dry launch and had this issue when I first got the boat. It's the same with loading. On heavy boats you need to have the back roller wet, but on light boats it's not required in my experience. 
Make sure your bunks have a treatment to assist in the launch.


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

Ya i never thought backing to the bearing covers was too deep but makes sense backing in more will float it earlier in the launch but still adding considerable weight as I climb on. Seems a roller there would handle any angle by not allowing to make contact. Just want to keep her in good shape. She’s real pertty 🤣


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Raise the front bunks a little bit


----------



## beabra (5 mo ago)

sounds like the ramp you are using may be too steep and your boat is not getting on the bunkers before the nose of the boat comes in contact with the axel. if possible, try another ramp that is not as steep and see if that helps. good luck.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Leave it on and mount a roller.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

coconutgroves said:


> Is that at all ramps, or just a certain one?
> 
> While I understand why some people dry launch, it isn't for me - I find it to be a pain. I go to the top of the tires. I don't trust hubs anyways and get them repacked every other year, or replace the hub.
> 
> It may just be the depth of how you are trying to launch and the ramp. Try putting the trailer deeper - the boat will float sooner, the trailer will be lower, so you should clear without hitting that part.


Seem like my advice is the opposite of some others here. Hard to say without knowing that trailer. But now thinking about it, if my Bluerock was too deep the B2 would hit a cross member. I have the opposite issue with my center console - probably because it is a deeper V hull.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Roller on front cross member and u-bolts holding a piece of starboard on top of axle. That’s how my trailer is set up.
V of bow will hit the axle if trailer is too deep because the v of the front area fits between bunks before boat settles onto bunks.
I think make a few changes to the trailer and don’t back in as deep.


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

No part of a hull should ever touch anything other than a bunk or a roller in almost any situation - otherwise the trailer isn't properly configured for that boat, or its not the right trailer for that boat.


----------



## leon jones (Jan 13, 2022)

*LLMflyfisher*, IMHO the trailer in the OP pictures was not built for your boat

it is one that has been adapted for your boat to ride on

that is evidenced by the bunk brackets being U-bolted to the axle

trailer axles are not designed to be used as bunk supports and therefore anything attached to them will be subjected to a certain amount of flex axles go thru in normal service can reasonably be expected to cause some issues

looking at your posted pic lead me to believe the bunk brackets had possibly moved and were no longer vertical










by blowing your pic up my suspicion was confirmed

both brackets have a case of the "leanussoutuss" indicating they are no longer where they were originally located

















by leaning out the bunks are farther apart than they need to be to protect the deeper V of your bow 

this allows the hull to get too close to the metal parts of your trailer(as in making contact with ...)

the flimsy little pieces of plastique are afterthoughts/retro fitted to affect a bandaid for a known or at the very least a predicted issue

the issues are that the boat is riding too close to the frame and the axle is straight

IMHO either one of those elements and possibly both should have been addressed in the initial design/manufacturing process

while personally watching my trailer design/build process i noticed attention being paid to this very issue

the deeper V entry of my hull was identified making it necessary to have 2 sets of bunks set on more closely placed crossbeams AND the crossbeams along with the axles needed to be contoured to prevent the hull from getting close to the metal frame and axles

















adding the second set of bunks for the bow to ride on iced the cake and the result is a trailer that not only carried my boat it protected it at the same time

you can see what i am referring to here as they lowered the hull onto her new ride

note ... a the bunk supports are welded at angles that prevent the bunks from splaying and the bunks are curved to conform to the hull's shape










¿ how to resolve ?

it is possible you could add another layer on top of the current set

by adding another "two by" on top would raise your hull 1.5"

similarly blocks could be placed between the current stanchions and the bunks incrementally to reach the height above the frame n axle needed to eliminate the issue

you can't always know the angle of ramps a/o the depth needed to launch n load safely so IMHO the trailer needs to be configured so the issue can't raise it's ugly head

not knowing the circumstances of your acquisition i'll refrain from addressing the trailer manufacturer a/o the original dealer that marketed the rig

hope this helps

BON CHANCE

leon


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

Looks like that set up is possibly one those 'axle-less' trailers ? ... where each wheel spindle is a modular bolt on unit on each side of the trailer, and instead of being an actual through axle that is a trailer frame cross member where a bunk support may be mounted. Yes, maybe just raise the bunks, but if it came from the factory like that - not cool - its not properly configured



https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Axles/Timbren/ASR35HDS02.html


.


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

My mosquito (2021) the axel is not straight like yours…it’s got a curve to give more spacing


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

leon jones said:


> *LLMflyfisher*, IMHO the trailer in the OP pictures was not built for your boat
> 
> it is one that has been adapted for your boat to ride on
> 
> ...


Leon, you the man. Well put, I agree that should have not left the manufacturer as is. But I have what I have and will install a roller as on the rear beam to eliminate that contract point.


----------



## leon jones (Jan 13, 2022)

mt hwy said:


> Looks like that set up is possibly one those 'axle-less' trailers ? ... where each wheel spindle is a modular bolt on unit on each side of the trailer, and instead of being an actual through axle that is a trailer frame cross member where a bunk support may be mounted. Yes, maybe just raise the bunks, but if it came from the factory like that - not cool - its not properly configured
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*mt hwy*, yes there are some of those out there butt this one is a full axle

you can't really tell by just looking at the images in the OP

you have to pull the image off the page and edit it by blowing it up and scanning side to side to see what i am talking about

once seen the tell can be isolated 

the tell in this case is the way the mounting bracket is welded to the beam in question and then thru bolted to the I-beam frame 

it is likely that unless one has clumb under several trailers or looked at a lot of them in ramp parking lots you wouldn't recognize the mounting bracket differences between simple beams and axles

good point to ponder though

leon


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

leon jones said:


> *LLMflyfisher*, IMHO the trailer in the OP pictures was not built for your boat
> 
> it is one that has been adapted for your boat to ride on
> 
> ...


This is one of the most useful responses I've ever seen. Thank you for contributing Leon.


----------



## leon jones (Jan 13, 2022)

Jason M said:


> This is one of the most useful responses I've ever seen. Thank you for contributing Leon.


THANK YOU KIND SIR

leon


----------



## backcoutrypaul (10 mo ago)

Roller, boat is not supposed to be dragging on that rubber. Confirm with RAMLIN in Orlando!!


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

Yep, I should have called them or Beavertail and should have had them provide me with what already should have been there. But I already have a Stoltz roller i ordered waiting at home and $100 later, she’ll be good to go. 🤣


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

Not a problem anymore 👍


----------

